# Anyone know how to run high and low beams together? MK3



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I want to run the high beams and low beams together when I turn my highs on in my golf 4 look lights for my golf 3. They came with jumpers but I don't know where they could go and I have looked at most places. If anyone knows how to do this please let me know, thanks.


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Anyone know how to run high and low beams together? MK3 (all-starr-me)*

did you try calling the place that sold them to you? They ought to be able to tell you. I have the same setup, but I can't remember which fuse locations it is. I chose to use the jumper to allow high beams and fogs on at the same time...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know how to run high and low beams together? MK3 (all-starr-me)*

Here's the answer you need...
- Locate the relay position #10 in the relay/fuse panel (it is located on the bottom row of relays near the center of the row.). This location will/can have a relay for the front fog lights labeled #110.
- If equipped with #110 relay, remove relay and connect/insert "U" shaped jumper between pin #2 & #6. This will allow the Low beams to remain illuminated when the High beams are activated.
I hope that helps!
Matt


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Anyone know how to run high and low beams together? MK3 (all-starr-me)*

Here, follow the link, there are pics to guide you:
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library...o_sw/
-Costas


----------

